# HELP!!!



## bentley (Nov 16, 2005)

wat do ya think
View attachment 88016

View attachment 88017

View attachment 88018

View attachment 88019


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i saY RHOM


----------



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

it looks rhom to me


----------



## BBurkett17 (Dec 21, 2005)

From all of the pics i've seen I would say its a rhombeus. AKA black piranha.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hard to say from those pictures. From what I can see it is most likely a rhom...but no way to be exact.

Moved to ID forum.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very hard to tell, from what I can see of the tail it could be a little Rhom.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Photos are of poor quality. Very likely S. rhombeus.


----------



## RHOMMM (Nov 11, 2005)

spilo red / sanchezi


----------



## bentley (Nov 16, 2005)

here's a better picture, looks alot like sanchezi, watcha think????
View attachment 88455


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

Bit hard to tell from the pictures and he looks pretty tiny/young. But I wouldn't let the red convince you he is a Sanchezi.

I would guess at Rhom too, he looks quite like a batch I got recently. But they are a bit young to guess yet.


----------



## skylight550 (Aug 25, 2005)

clean ur sand and whats the holes for?

sanchezi


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

RHOMMM said:


> spilo red / sanchezi


Agreed.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> here's a better picture, looks alot like sanchezi, watcha think????


what you need are good clear flank shots, to get an even better best guess......

To far away pictures, or id it yourself, and look over s. sanchezi description, and rhom desciption opefe......


----------

